# 2nd Half of January Predictions!!!!



## JDsnowremoval (Nov 9, 2005)

I cant speak for everyone here but for the most part January feels more like the end of March. 50+ degrees here today and more of the same tomorrow almost all of our snow pack is gone and I swear I see the grass turning green lol. I don't know but I have the feeling the second half of January and all of February is going to be some major payback with some monster snow. Look at Japan over 10+ ft once the weather pattern changes watch out .!! What your predictions for 2nd half on January and February !


----------



## almostbk1stday (Dec 5, 2005)

*Mid January*

I for one am happy either way. I have a couple of accounts that are pay-per-plow and the remainder are paid entirely for the season. 10 of my accounts asked to be on the per plow list and I declined (I am glad I did). To answer your question....If the farmers almanac is correct, we are in for a mild winter with above normal temps.

Sorry guys but I just hope we don't see any snow for the rest of the year or atleast until April (thats when my contracts end and the $30 per plows kick in).


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I think we will have a couple small cold snaps then going right back into warm. Overall the winter will be a bust. Im sure we will get to plow a few more times. I think spring will be colder than normal when everyone finally wants it to warm up


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

*Here's my Prediction*!!!! Were all going to keep on complaining because it's still going to be crappy!!! Let's face it boys!! Were pretty much DONE!! Put a fork in it!! Chaulk this one up as a lost cause!!! That's OK though......There's always next year!! I think I'll go out and buy another truck!!


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, if its anything like last year here in CT., we got most of our white stuff in Jan., and beyond. Some Nor`easters !


----------



## rodfather (Dec 19, 2001)

almostbk1stday said:


> To answer your question....If the farmers almanac is correct, we are in for a mild winter with above normal temps.


I thought it called for an unusually cold and snowy winter for the NE?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Everything I heard leading up to winter was predicting above normal snow fall with mild temps! But who can really trust the long range forcasters anyway...They are just taking a lucky guess! I wish I had a job where a guy could be wrong that much and still not get fired!


----------



## rodfather (Dec 19, 2001)

exmark1 said:


> ...They are just taking a lucky guess! I wish I had a job where a guy could be wrong that much and still not get fired!


Attorneys and weather forecasters make a career out of it...LOL


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

I hope we get a couple heavy snows, I have a few Commercials $$$$, Screw the residential, there the ones that tell you they don't want you any more during a 5" storm. Then call like it's an emergency when we get 12" Screw EM!


----------



## fga (Dec 2, 2003)

i never believe a word they say anyway. i'm ready to go... i just sit back and wait. 
by the way, its so warm here, i'm still doing leaf cleanups.. doing 3 today. snow or not, i'm still busy amazingly.

the good thing about a mild winter, i stock up on salt in april/may dirt cheappayup


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

rodfather said:


> I thought it called for an unusually cold and snowy winter for the NE?


that damn almanac called for a cold, but dry winter in the lakes region. So far it couldn't be more wrong. The funny thing is, it also called for a dry winter in so cal. Wow, that was off by a mile. Oh well, I don't believe that crap anyways.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Do not give up just yet here in New England !! We all know how fast the weather can change here 60 one day 30 the next. February is the biggest snow month plus even March can give us some good ones. I believe the blizzard of 78 was Feb. 12 and remember the April fools storm about 10 or 12 years ago? 30 inches !!!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

are you guys on crack? winter is almost over? What? No way. We're only 13 days into the new year and you're all saying its over?   We're just getting goin boys and girls!

I did a fall cleanup today (1st time i've ever done one in january...) and I wasn't the only one, saw three other outfits doing the same thing. I know thats typical for LI/NJ/PA, however up off the coast of CT its pretty rare we get this big of a thaw. 

Gotta make the money when you can! they're saying 1-3 for tomorrow, which means i get to play with my liquid stuff again!


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

It may snow after all...I pulled my blade out of the mothballs today, to find a broken quick connect fitting and a leaky angle cylinder. I changed out the cylinder with a spare, but don't have the fitting. If I can't get another one tomorrow, I guarantee we'll get 6"


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

BSDeality said:


> are you guys on crack? winter is almost over? What? No way. We're only 13 days into the new year and you're all saying its over?   We're just getting goin boys and girls!
> 
> I did a fall cleanup today (1st time i've ever done one in january...) and I wasn't the only one, saw three other outfits doing the same thing. I know thats typical for LI/NJ/PA, however up off the coast of CT its pretty rare we get this big of a thaw.
> 
> Gotta make the money when you can! they're saying 1-3 for tomorrow, which means i get to play with my liquid stuff again!


Yeah no kidding. We have got our worst snowstorms in late march here. We have plenty of time fellas. Actually I've already grossed more this year from plowing than I did all of last winter for plowing. Those small snows in December were great.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

ya theres no saying wats going to happen, i mean up here on the north shore of mass, it was 60 yesterday, and know its -15...wow....you never know wats going to happen, and theres no saying and predicting,,,you can get 6 storms in 2 weeks....it happened last season, that would be like $12,000 for me in 2 weeks, then i wouldnt be crying to everyone that "this winter sucks"its not over till mid april.....so everyone chill out , and relax....any-way i like it when it warms up makes the ocean-temp nice and warm and ready for those striped bass to make their way up here haha!later


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

well so far for january, i guess you can say its kinda right, i guess. but the weather says it gonna be warm for the rest of jan, and i guess todays storm(15th) was supposed to be the "heavy snow"

January 2006
Avg. Temperature: 26° (7° below avg.)
Precipitation: 4" (0.5" above avg.)
Jan. 1-8: Sunny, seasonable 
Jan. 9-12: Seasonable; snow north, rain south 
Jan. 13-20: Heavy snow, bitter cold 
Jan. 21-25: Sunny, very cold 
Jan. 26-31: Heavy snow, cold 

February 2006
Avg. Temperature: 40° (7° above avg.)
Precipitation: 4" (0.5" below avg. north; 2" above south)
Feb. 1-6: Rain and snow, seasonable 
Feb. 7-11: Mild, showers 
Feb. 12-16: Rain, then sunny 
Feb. 17-21: Warm, rain 
Feb. 22-24: Showers 
Feb. 25-28: Sunny, warm


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

The lack of snow is probably my fault... 

I bought this truck last fall, gambling on having heavier than normal snow amounts, and was hoping to at least make my money back, maybe even get into the black... 

But I should have known my luck, karma, whatever. 
Things like this never work out for me. 

Oh, we'll get some more snow. I may even get close to breaking even, but that's about it... 

Sorry guys...


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya same here, just got a plow, of course


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*long haul*

Guys this always happens good years bad years. After a good season so much money is spent on new equipment and then no snow comes for part of the winter and everyone yells about how much they spent and no work. You have to be very carefull in what you invest in this line of work i have seen so many guys come and go its not the quick money every year so hang on and just give it some time......


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

fernalddude said:


> Guys this always happens good years bad years. After a good season so much money is spent on new equipment and then no snow comes for part of the winter and everyone yells about how much they spent and no work. You have to be very carefull in what you invest in this line of work i have seen so many guys come and go its not the quick money every year so hang on and just give it some time......


you hit the nail on the head!!! probably why my newest plow truck is 1991. and when it breaks or needs repair...i'll spend all summer fixing em up again, just like i did the year before and on and on, better than a $500 truck payment and a new $4,000 plow, hanging over my head.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

if you cant spend the green for new stuff then u dont have the green to spend .which means u aint makeing enough green .with that said anything can happen in ct with the weather but it sure does look like winter is not going to be good this yr
and my grass is turning green .last night i put on my plow on to move it to the other side of the driveway and took it off :crying:  so my son can put is on .not going to get enough snow for two trucks to work .


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it was 64 here yesterday, the days are getting longer, spring is almost here. 9" of snow so far last fall. 0" this winter so far. i'm selling everything!! lol actually just bought 2002 f 250 psd with new western today. I'll be ready for next season.


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

well i just got me a tacoma a month ago, with a small western plow suburbanite and a spreader.. a lot good that did me. oh well, i'm not complaining it does feel like spring in chicago.. 50 degree weather, i think this winter is shot for real.. besides i don't know if i can get business with a suburbanite anyways..


----------

